# Lihim na Kaalaman sa Pagtanggol sa Sarili



## Todd The Bod

I'm lost on this one.  Could anyone translate this phrase from Bacacay Albay please: " Luis Bulan Lihim na Kaalaman sa Pagtangol se Sarile"?


----------



## DotterKat

It seems to be the title of a self-defense book. I would correct the original text as:

_Luis Bulan: Lihim na Kaalaman sa Pagtanggol sa Sarili
_

Luis Bulan is probably a proper name, identifying the author of the book or originator of this particular "hidden" technique of self-protection. In its entirety, the text translates as:

*Luis Bulan: Secret Knowledge (regarding / about / of) Self-defense*


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thank you kindly for your prompt and thorough response.


----------



## karmllean

I'd say "Lihim na Kaalaman" here refers to occult arts, magic, the craft, etc.


----------



## mataripis

"Ancient oracles(Mysticism) for self protection"  These are the mantras in latin words adopted by the Filipinos from European travellers (16th century).


----------



## mataripis

mataripis said:


> "Ancient oracles(Mysticism) for self protection"  These are the mantras in latin words adopted by the Filipinos from European travellers (16th century).


   but i use also the dumaget language in saying mantra like  " Umalayu deako on kamalotan de tabiang ni makedepat a Yeshwah, eye a makedepat" (Stay away from me evil one by the help of Lord Yeshwah,amen)


----------

